# AMHR/ASPC Convention News



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 3, 2011)

I know its early but was wondering if anyone had anything to share? I heard the number of members that showed up for Convention are pretty low.


----------



## kaykay (Nov 4, 2011)

I dont think they had enough for a quorum. I have heard some Shetland related things but not miniature related.

This was a really expensive convention to attend and I do think that is why attendance is so low. For people in Ohio it was about 1000.00 just for the flight and hotel.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 4, 2011)

So what happens if not enough attend? Will all the proposals get voted on with those select few or do they go straight to the BOD? Too bad not many attended, it was just way too far off for me to go.


----------



## kaykay (Nov 4, 2011)

I asked around but never got a firm answer so dont quote me. I believe it means there will be no votes taken at the membership meeting because they have to have a quorum to vote. So yes everything passed in committee will go straight to the BOD

Where I am confused is normally members can vote in committee meetings. Not sure if they still did? I am thinking they did?

Guess we will find out when they get back. I had a couple calls from people down there but missed the calls.

Its really a shame that more couldn't go as convention is supposed to be specifically for the members


----------



## Sunny (Nov 4, 2011)

I wish they could have Convention somehow in conjuction with mini Nationals since sooo many people are able to attend that.


----------



## kaykay (Nov 4, 2011)

Sunny there is no way that would work as HOF plaques are given out and show season has to be over to do that.

I have always hated it being right before the holidays but when you think about it, there is no good time. If they did spring (like AMHA) its during foaling season. Just no good time of year.

Also just think of being at nationals for a week and then another week for convention. Lots of people just cannot be off work that long at one time or away from their farms that long on one stretch.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Nov 4, 2011)

kaykay said:


> Sunny there is no way that would work as HOF plaques are given out and show season has to be over to do that.


The HOF plaques are actually from the year BEFORE, not the current year. It runs Jan 1st to Dec 31st, and since here in Texas we still have one more show to go, year isn't over yet!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 4, 2011)

I won't pretend to understand how the rules on voting and quorum work, but I sure hope for all of those folks who spent the money to go there so they could contribute to their registry by voting, they are able to vote in some way. What a bummer to have spent that money and not be able to cast your vote.

I know this is for another topic, but I wish both registries would embrace online voting. I know it has its drawbacks and cost money, but I just wish we lived in a perfect world where we could just snap our fingers and make it so!


----------



## kaykay (Nov 4, 2011)

> The HOF plaques are actually from the year BEFORE, not the current year. It runs Jan 1st to Dec 31st, and since here in Texas we still have one more show to go, year isn't over yet!


Sorry my bad!!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 4, 2011)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> I won't pretend to understand how the rules on voting and quorum work, but I sure hope for all of those folks who spent the money to go there so they could contribute to their registry by voting, they are able to vote in some way. What a bummer to have spent that money and not be able to cast your vote.
> 
> I know this is for another topic, but I wish both registries would embrace online voting. I know it has its drawbacks and cost money, but I just wish we lived in a perfect world where we could just snap our fingers and make it so!


I so agree. I think if this happens to where no members will vote at Convention due to low attendance IMO this is what needs to happen. Our paid membership allows us 1 vote. Instead of the BOD just totally deciding whats in their best interest they need to listen to its members. Allow online voting for these proposals, you don't need to make it official but it gives the members a chance to voice their opinion. I think the Spring BOD meeting is when they decide to approve these new proposals or not so it should give them plenty of time to make something up. They send surveys out to anyone who is on their mailing list they should have no problems doing this.

I agree I would hate to be there and not be able to vote but at the same time I hate to see something pass because 1% of the members voted for it.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 4, 2011)

Field-of-Dreams said:


> The HOF plaques are actually from the year BEFORE, not the current year. It runs Jan 1st to Dec 31st, and since here in Texas we still have one more show to go, year isn't over yet!


Well my horse got his HOF in July 2008 and was able to get his HOF plaque at Convention in 2008.

Here are the latest results from the online poll AMHR/ASPC has on their site. Not very good numbers.

Are you planning on attending the 2011 Convention?

No

147 69.7%

Yes

55 26.1%

Maybe

9 4.3%


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry double post.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Nov 4, 2011)

JMS Miniatures said:


> Well my horse got his HOF in July 2008 and was able to get his HOF plaque at Convention in 2008.


Really? Mine got his in Apr 2007 but I didn't get his plaque until the next year. Go figure!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe they changed it that following year? Had no idea since this was my first one, at least I was able to pick it up when Convention was just a lil over an hour from me that year. Hope the same thing will happen again next year if they are still going to have it in Branson again.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Nov 4, 2011)

JMS Miniatures said:


> Maybe they changed it that following year? Had no idea since this was my first one, at least I was able to pick it up when Convention was just a lil over an hour from me that year. Hope the same thing will happen again next year if they are still going to have it in Branson again.


That would be awesome, since I feel pretty good about our Lotto getting his in WCP soon. He only needs one more Stakes win. Was way more than enough points!


----------



## midnight star stables (Nov 4, 2011)

Field-of-Dreams said:


> The HOF plaques are actually from the year BEFORE, not the current year. It runs Jan 1st to Dec 31st, and since here in Texas we still have one more show to go, year isn't over yet!


I just wanted to say that my two HOF's that I'm getting this year, WERE earned this year.



Same with my one from last year. Just thought I'd add that. Not sure on all the rules, just my own experiences!





My only "wish" about Convention, was that it would be ONLINE for us members at home to watch and "be apart of"



AMHA does a great job of it... I just wish we could too.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 4, 2011)

Field-of-Dreams said:


> That would be awesome, since I feel pretty good about our Lotto getting his in WCP soon. He only needs one more Stakes win. Was way more than enough points!


My one western horse needs 2 stake wins with less than 20pts to go. I really hope to get his next year along with my other horse's roadster hof.


----------



## levi (Nov 5, 2011)

I had the bad experience on the plaques as in:

When they give the HOF out at convention someone picked up my plaque--probably being kind to give it to me when they saw me--- never got it for 4 years and only when I addressed them the issue that my horse never got his plaque it went missing. I phoned the office and had to pay to get my plaque then they mailed me one but the original never got to me for 4 years. The people kept it.

If they give out the HOF plaques they should have people sign for them that way they are traceable or only given out to the owners of the said horse.


----------



## mdegner (Nov 5, 2011)

Does anybody now if they determined who gets the various Area shows? Or does that also have to go to the BOD?


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry about your plaque Levi. That would be frusterating.

They should announce the dates and location of the area shows this morning.


----------



## mdegner (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks JMS, please post if you hear anything. We are trying to do our local club show planning for 2012 and the outcome of the Area VI show allows us to finalize our own show date. Best, Mary


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 5, 2011)

They'll also announce the dates and location for Nationals and Congress, of course Nationals will stay the same but I believe I heard that Congress will be at Tulsa in August?


----------



## kaykay (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes Congress will be at Tulsa for 2012


----------



## bevann (Nov 5, 2011)

Any word on 2012 Convention location?I would love to go back to Reno,NV or to San Antonio,TX Lots to do in both places,.Also location for Area shows for 2012 especially Area One.We are hoping to have it back in Harrington,DE since we had a good turnout previously.Heard rumors that Branson,MO may be location for convention?If so does anybody know if the airport to there is operating yet?Last time was a pain flying to Springfield and renting a car-Long drive to Branson at night not knowing where you are going


----------



## ruffian (Nov 5, 2011)

JMS Miniatures said:


> Well my horse got his HOF in July 2008 and was able to get his HOF plaque at Convention in 2008.
> 
> Here are the latest results from the online poll AMHR/ASPC has on their site. Not very good numbers.
> 
> ...


I think there is confusion between Hall of Fame and All Star Awards. The HOF are life time points. So it can be earned any time. If you earn it before convention (not sure how long before) you will get it then.

The All Star awards are from 12/1 to 11/31, and only count for one year. Those are not given out at convention, as they aren't finalized until end of November.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 5, 2011)

bevann said:


> Any word on 2012 Convention location?I would love to go back to Reno,NV or to San Antonio,TX Lots to do in both places,.Also location for Area shows for 2012 especially Area One.We are hoping to have it back in Harrington,DE since we had a good turnout previously.Heard rumors that Branson,MO may be location for convention?If so does anybody know if the airport to there is operating yet?Last time was a pain flying to Springfield and renting a car-Long drive to Branson at night not knowing where you are going


Well unless they changed it last year it was announced that 2012 Convention will be in Branson. I believe the airport opened up in 09.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 5, 2011)

ruffian said:


> I think there is confusion between Hall of Fame and All Star Awards. The HOF are life time points. So it can be earned any time. If you earn it before convention (not sure how long before) you will get it then.
> 
> The All Star awards are from 12/1 to 11/31, and only count for one year. Those are not given out at convention, as they aren't finalized until end of November.


Thats what the discussion was about what time frame do they give out the plaques if your horse gets it HOF that year if they would hand out the plaque same year at Convention.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Nov 5, 2011)

JMS Miniatures said:


> Thats what the discussion was about what time frame do they give out the plaques if your horse gets it HOF that year if they would hand out the plaque same year at Convention.


You all are probably right and my memory is faulty!

It's h*** to get old!






Lucy


----------



## LindaL (Nov 6, 2011)

I am just leaving Portlamd now so will comment on what i remember, which isnt much since I didnt write much down...lol

Congress 2012 will be in Tulsa August 7-12 (I think those are the dates)

AMHR Nationals will be in Tulsa September 6-16

Convention will be in St, Louis, Mo, November 6-10 ?

Area 3 National show will be in Shelbyville, Tn, June 1-3

I dont have what passed and what didnr but i remember a few proposals outcomes if you ask me specifcally about them,

Convention was a blast...was my 1st one...maybe spendy...3 nights hotel $334 plus aifare from Florida $274...convention/dinner $76 (I think?)...I actually thought the "expensive" part was food and drinks at the hotel...$7 for a well drink...yikes! LOL


----------



## LindaL (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh yeah...accordimg to the office (I had called to find this out for myself) you meed to reach HOF points by end of August to get plaque the same year (at comvention).


----------



## Leeana (Nov 6, 2011)

Does anyone know where the Area I and Area II show will be?


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 6, 2011)

Why did they change the location for Convention next year? Oh well at least its still close for me to go. Can anyone post the Area shows?


----------



## mdegner (Nov 6, 2011)

I do know the Area VI show will be at Lincoln, Nebraska.


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Nov 6, 2011)

Convention went very well - and from what everyone said to me they all really enjoyed themselves. To all of you who said it's too expensive - we on the West coast must travel much farther than a lot of you to get to Congress and Nationals. Convention is on the West Coast only every couple of years...IMHO you should quit complaining suck it up and go - just like we do. By the way - just TRY to find a nice hotel where you can have the meetings, banquet, and general meeting all in the same location....but then again I suppose we could all meet in a room at Motel 6 and have it catered by KFC or McDonalds!

Sorry - just more than a little tired of hearing folks whine about this.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 6, 2011)

Someone commented on there being so much to see or do when Convention is held in Branson--but in reality there is LOTS to see and do in the Pacific North West as well. I would have loved to be able to go this year, but in all honestly I would have probably wanted to spend all my time driving around & sightseeing--I absolutely love western Oregon.

In all honesty, though, the NW is one of the most expensive parts of the US to get to from Manitoba. It's far cheaper (last time I checked) for me to get to southern California than it is to Seattle or Portland.

I hope someone will soon post some of the rule change proposals and tell us which ones passed and which ones failed.


----------



## squeaky (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you Mark!!! I have wanted to say that all week, but have not had much time online. This was my first convention, cost me $380 for 4 nights (not at host hotel, but one within 1/2 mile), $100 in gas (over 9 hours driving time to get there) and then food expenses. Like Linda said, most expensive part was the food. I will say that with the economy being the way it is, it is hard for people to come up with airfare and such. More than half of my income is determined by tips, and the days I don't work, I don't get my tips, and only get minimum wage. So for me to be able to take the 3 days off and afford to come to this convention was huge, but I was able to do it. Next year's convention in St. Louis, I think I may only be able to go to one or two days as it will cost me much more for fewer days.

As for rule proposals, I have them written down, but that info is still in the car. Will post tomorrow if no one else does. Not to many things passed, I do remember that much.

Amanda


----------



## Leeana (Nov 7, 2011)

No one wrote down the Area show dates??


----------



## Getitia (Nov 7, 2011)

Mark - kudos to you and the entire hard working team for organizing a *"first class"* event. And the cost of the hotel was much less than I paid for a "Hampton" just last week and about half of what I would expect (or have paid in the past) to pay for a hotel of this caliber.

From the moment of check in with the bag of goodies, to check out all details were covered and I cannot think of one aspect of the event that did not go as good or better than planned. By the way, the banquet meal/food was exceptional as well! Also, don't forgot to mention the record breaking auction of which your group so graciously agreed to donate the total amount raised back to the organization. Again, my hat is off to you and the entire event organizing team - the amount of hours and effort that you put into making this event special was evident.

The Area 2 show will be held June 15, 16, 17 at Centerville, Michigan.


----------



## LindaL (Nov 7, 2011)

I agree with Mark on this...When I lived in the NW, it was expensive to travel to all other parts of the country for events (shows, convention, etc)...Now I live in Florida which is just as "bad" (expensive) for travel...and both Deb and I went this year! You know when it is a YEAR in advance, PLAN (budget) for it if you want to go! I like that they go to different areas every year, too. Yes, this was our 1st convention, but now that we have gone, we plan to go every year if we can. Area 8 put on an amazing convention...BIG shoes to fill for sure!!





Sorry I didn't write things down (except for dates for the "major" events), but by the time they got to that info, I had been "zoning" thru most of the meeting...lol



) and they went thru it FAST and I couldnt write most if it down in time.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 7, 2011)

Wish I could have gone but can't afford it. No complains its fair to everyone that it rotates around the country. Glad it went well.

Any mini proposals passed or were they sent directly to the BOD? Where is Area 4 show being held?


----------



## picasso (Nov 7, 2011)

I heard that the area 4 show will be at Duquoin, IL.


----------



## Lisa Strass (Nov 7, 2011)

I am really sorry that Mike and I missed convention this year! We would have loved to go, but I had to get my knee fixed. From the pictures and comments, it looks like those of you who hosted it put on a really classy event!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Nov 8, 2011)

Kay I am curious how this is any more expensive for OH people then it is for us NW people who manage to get to NY and FL and MO and AR and wherever else year after year?

It can not always be in one persons backyard and therefore will always be expensive for a large group of people.

I scrimp and save all year so that I can go to Convention - it is important to me

Committees did have voting yes. that is what Convention is for

It was a great time I sat in almost every committee meeting and is always wonderful to spend time with friends

I have to add the food was amazing the banquet food was the best I have had in years at a Convention and the cookies the hotel had OMG.. I think I ate more cookies last weekend then I have in a year


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (Nov 8, 2011)

> The Area 2 show will be held June 15, 16, 17 at Centerville, Michigan.


That's CentREville,Mi for anyone GPS'ing it. I wasn't able to find it the first year I went, and I live pretty close, because I spelled it wrong.

Dr Taylor


----------



## kaykay (Nov 8, 2011)

> Kay I am curious how this is any more expensive for OH people then it is for us NW people who manage to get to NY and FL and MO and AR and wherever else year after year?


People keep asking why attendance was so low this year. I simply pointed out that it was a more expensive convention to attend which maybe why general membership attendance was low.

This is in no way a personal attack on anyone that helped put convention on!! I have the utmost respect for Mark etc.


----------



## bevann (Nov 8, 2011)

I was not able to attend this year, but have read nice comments form those that did.convention is a huge undertaking for the host club and they should be applauded for their efforts.In this economy I think we will see a rise in the cost of future conventions simply because almost everything is going up in price.Just a sign of the times.Just take a look at the cost of food and gas as compared to a few years ago.


----------



## ruffian (Nov 8, 2011)

drmatthewtaylor said:


> That's CentREville,Mi for anyone GPS'ing it. I wasn't able to find it the first year I went, and I live pretty close, because I spelled it wrong.
> 
> Dr Taylor


LOL Dr Taylor - we did the same thing! There is a "CentERville MI" too, so watch the spelling!

I also have it _*in person*_ that the ring W I L L be much more suitable than this year!! Quote "If I have to go over there with a garden tractor and a shovel, it will be perfect for halter and driving!"


----------



## White Socks Miniature (Nov 9, 2011)

anyone know the date of the area 8 show?


----------



## bevann (Nov 9, 2011)

Anybody know location&date of Area One show?Hoping it is in Harrington,DE-only 10 miles from me amd we usually have a good entry and nice competition in this location Thanks in advance


----------



## prairie ponies (Nov 9, 2011)

ruffian said:


> LOL Dr Taylor - we did the same thing! There is a "CentERville MI" too, so watch the spelling!
> 
> I also have it _*in person*_ that the ring W I L L be much more suitable than this year!! Quote "If I have to go over there with a garden tractor and a shovel, it will be perfect for halter and driving!"


I taught school in Centreville Michigan for 31 years. I have never heard of a Centerville Michigan!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Nov 9, 2011)

I do not have the dates in front of me but the Area 8 show will be in Ogden UT I believe it is the 24th -27th


----------



## ahrobertspony (Nov 10, 2011)

The show year for all divisions of the American Shetland Pony Club, Inc., (ASPC, AMHR, ASPR, etc), is DECEMBER 1 through the next NOVEMBER 30th. A show year in our association does not begin on January 1 as previously posted. Many of the HoF plaques presented at convention WERE from the 2011 show season. The cut-off for calculating is usually sometime in August to the end of August.


----------



## susanne (Nov 10, 2011)

No matter where the convention is held, the registry should encourage homestays/farmstays to reduce the cost and increase attendance...besides, think how fun this would be! Assuming the hosts would be attending, transportation would be no problem, and this would also help people see the host area "like a native."


----------



## bevann (Nov 11, 2011)

I am still trying to find out date&location for Area One show in 2012.E mailed AMHR office, but no response after 3 days.Several posts on here-no response yet.Help please somebody.Thanks I like the farm stay idea.That would be so cool.I'd even be willing to muck stalls and help with barn chores.One of my favorite things in the world is being in a barn&mucking stalls.


----------



## bevann (Nov 12, 2011)

Didn't anybody write down the date and location of AREA ONE show?Still asking after many days and no response.


----------

